# AHH FINALLY A TUTORIAL!! *Blue look! too many pics!*



## Arshia (Mar 7, 2009)

OK so here is my first tutorial. It kinds sucks but i will do another one soon i promise! Btw i dont have a full face shot because i just did the eye and not the face.. so yeh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please tell me what you all think and wat you all think i need to improve/change etc.
Thankiess<333


----------



## MissResha (Mar 7, 2009)

fabulous job sweety!!! its gorgeous


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 7, 2009)

Ooooh that was very cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for making that tut.

I Love this look a lot.

That's funny, _"Blend till your Hand Hurtss!!!" _


----------



## PinkyRose (Mar 7, 2009)

I love it, Great blending and so nice colors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plz do more tut


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great tutorial!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2009)

GANGSTA! awesome tut


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

i LOVE this tutorial. thanks alot!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

fabulous.....This is HOT!!! This is also my favorite MES!!! I love picture tutorials....so easy to follow!! Thank you!!

Hard seeing you without the gorgeous lips though!!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 7, 2009)

This makes me want Interview trio, very lovely look


----------



## Samantha_McKay (Mar 7, 2009)

LMAO 3567 times!

I love this look, I'm gonna try this one out, I have almost those same colors (different brand pigments tho) I'm always afraid of blue but that I think will look great once I dye my roots again since I am currently an unnatural shade of bright red.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice tut, look easy enough even for me to do!!!!!


----------



## blazin -eyes (Mar 8, 2009)

oohh very nice, blues look nice on my eyes so i shall try it soon...me is loving u already...YAY...u explained it well as you went along, made it easy to follow... keep it up...i'l be w8n 4 the rest of ur tuts quite eagerly.xx


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

What base did you use?


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 9, 2009)

very very pretty


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 9, 2009)

great tut!! i just asked you what brush u used for liner in another post but just found my answer haha sry!


----------



## fintia (Mar 9, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Azul (Mar 10, 2009)

I love that you specified what brushes to use to do each step


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 10, 2009)

lovely tut


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 11, 2009)

Love this tut. Thank you.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 12, 2009)

gorgeous! thank you


----------



## MACFreak (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice.very pretty


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome tutorial and beautiful look! yay!! I also LOVE the HiP eyeliner brushes...they're amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh I missed this thread!great tut!!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 13, 2009)

thank you everyone! i will do a much better one soon


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 14, 2009)

Gorgeous i want that pigment and the trio!


----------



## nunu (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the tutorial!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

excellent! beutifull colour
can't wait for the next TUTORIAL


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 26, 2009)

I am definitely going to try this, I love to wear blues!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 27, 2009)

this looks GREAT!


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 29, 2009)

ohh sooooo pretty!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 30, 2009)

luv d color!


----------

